# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  WinPatrol 16.0.2009: универсальный антишпион

## SDA

Вышла новая версия бесплатной программы WinPatrol, предназначение которой - отслеживать большое количество вредоносных модулей, оберегая данные от возможной потери. WinPatrol определяет и удаляет «саморазмножающийся» тип вирусов, программное обеспечение рекламного характера, установленное без согласия пользователя, шпионские модули, которые оставляют некоторые программы, файлы Cookies, троянских коней и вирусы других типов. WinPatrol – это хорошее дополнение к основному антивирусу. 
В последней версии добавлена вкладка, на которой показываются все новые программы, недавно установленные на ПК. Кроме этого, улучшена работа в среде Windows Vista и Windows 7, улучшена работа в фоновом режиме, добавлен мониторинг системы User Account Control Settings(UAC). 

скачать http://www.winpatrol.com/wpsetup.exe

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## priv8v

на случай если кто-то захочет обсудить/спросить, то вот тема в которой очень хорошее обсуждение данной программы:
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=21069
ответы на некоторые возможные вопросы есть там...
имхо, это прямой конкурент spybot найти&уничтожить - ничего более близкого по функционалу я не припомню..

----------


## senyak

так в ней есть толк или для красоты?

----------


## priv8v

ставить вместе кис8 и эту тулзу - смысла не вижу.
а ставить вместе что-то типа нода и этой штуки - смысл вижу. (это в теории - на то будут они воевать или нет не проверял)

----------


## SDA

> это в теории - на то будут они воевать или нет не проверял)


Воевать не будут. Если с Касперским мир, то с нодом и  подавно будет.  :Cheesy: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> так в ней есть толк или для красоты?


.....Насчет автозагрузки, новых драйверов и добавлений в браузер определяет сразу,  Памяти отбирает немного, на данный момент 7346 КБ Использую ее в основном, как хороший менеджер процессов и загрузки (изредка посмотреть), ну и дополнение к основному антивирусу. тихо сидит в трее и "хлеба не просит"....
.... 
.....При установке SP3, после Касперского, определила все новые службы:
Dot3svc - "Автонастройка проводного доступа"
EapHost - "Служба протокола EAP"
hkmsvc - "Служба управления сертификатами и ключами работоспособности"
napagent - "Агент защиты доступа к сети" и какую то новую библиотеку медиаплеера,
ну и соответственно спросила, что делать.
Подтверждаю WinPatrol определила, но не только это. Спрашивает можно ли добавить прогу в автозагрузку. Пару раз про ActiveX спрашивало.....

----------


## SDA

WinPatrol 16.0.2009.5: 
В последней версии добавлена новая вкладка, на которой отображаются приложения, недавно установленные в системе, уменьшено число конфликтов с другими программами, улучшена совместимость с Windows Vista and Windows 7, добавлена возможность слежения за изменениями в User Account Control Settings(UAC). 
http://www.winpatrol.com/wpsetup.exe

----------

